# Tool for Making Corrugated Aluminum



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw this tool being used at Maker Faire[/b] today to corrugate pieces of heavy brass sheet. Looking at it I think it would perfect for corrugated aluminum roofing.








You can buy it here: *TUBE WRINGER.* This tool should work better than a paper crimper.

Russ Miller


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing gives the size. The last one of this type that I had was only a couple inches wide. If you have dimensions it would be a appreciated.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

ichard,
Good point! It says *on this Jewelry Site* that the rollers are 3" wide and can easily take metal sheet 2.5" wide ... That's what, just over 4' long in 1:20.3? Maybe that's its short coming!
I like how ir will take METAL. This will rust naturally on its own, unlike aluminum that has to be weathered with paint. 
Russ


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

very good find. The handle doesn't appear to have much leverage.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

JoAnne Fabrics sells one made by Fiskars, 6 3/4" wide. works great.....

.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think most of us who've been around know about the Fiskars. It can do light soda pop cans, but barely. We're wondering how this one might compare.


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a similar tool. As you can see it has been used on a lot of paint tubes.
I tested it on: 

(from left to right in the photo) copper roof flashing, a piece of thin sheet steel (cut from a quart paint thinner can), and aluminum roof flashing (thicker than a pop can). 

The copper had been annealed first (heated to red color and then allowed to cool slowly) to soften it. 

Results:


The copper worked OK, but the "rollers" had a hard time since the copper is .02 inch thick. 

The aluminum was so springy and slippery that it did not crimp at all, but folded into a nice multi-sided cylinder - could be a useful effect for something, I guess...

The steel worked the best - pretty well, in fact. It would have worked better if I had annealed it first, but in my opinion it looked good.

I did not test a pop can since I did not have one.

Hope this is helpful.

Tom


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

BTW my crimp rollers are aluminum, so may not be as heavy duty as the ones shown in Russ Miller's original post.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think most of us who've been around know about the Fiskars. 

Perhaps Bill's post was intended to inform those who haven't "been around" of an alternative to the tool discussed in this post.


----------

